# E.M. Bounds



## Marrow Man (Feb 17, 2011)

As I was listening to John Piper at the latest Desiring God conference, I noticed that he recommended E.M. Bounds' works on prayer. I have never read him and was wondering what other PBers thought about Bounds and his books on prayer.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 17, 2011)

Currently, a sister at church an I are reading The Complete Works of E. M Bounds on Prayer  Sunday afternoons, and it is very convicting, edifying, and insightful! With anything, compare what he says to Scripture, but he reminds me a lot of Tozer (though easier to read in some ways). I'd recommend the book! He actually makes some critiques you wouldn't expect a Methodist to make (probably because he was a chaplain and thus had a bit of an outside view of sorts).


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks. I was thinking about possible downloading an eBook. Maybe I can use some of those Borders coupons ASAP, since they've now filed for Chapter 11.


----------



## jambo (Feb 17, 2011)

Bounds on prayer is very good. We read this together as church elders and deacons not that long ago and was a benefit.


----------



## LeeJUk (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah its very good. Obviously he wasn't reformed and that comes out in some of the things he says but overall a man of God and a man of prayer and there's a lot you can learn from his works.

You can find the whole of the work at CCEL.org for free.


----------



## reformedminister (Feb 17, 2011)

I have his works on prayer. Great book!


----------



## MichaelGao (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry if this goes off topic. But is it one of the best books on prayer?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2011)

I found a used copy of the book _Power through Prayer_ at Half Price Books and have been reading it. Very good and very convicting.


----------



## JM (Feb 24, 2011)

I tried to read Bounds but could not get into it. Maybe I'm too much of a hyper-Calvinist but I just didn't like the idea of "do this and get this" kind of thinking. I'd recommend John Gill on prayer and A.W. Pink's chapter on prayer from the Sovereignty of God before reading Bound. 

I'd also recommend;

The Hidden Life of Prayer

And;

Matthew Henry


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2011)

JM said:


> I'd recommend John Gill on prayer and A.W. Pink's chapter on prayer from the Sovereignty of God before reading Bound.



Too late, I'm about halfway through. 

Actually, it's good in emphasizing the need for prayer in the life of the minister. It's been very convicting in that regard. And my Arminian radar is good enough to filter those kinds of things out. 

Thanks for the links, btw.


----------



## LeeD (Feb 24, 2011)

David M'Intyre and EM Bounds are some of my favorite authors on prayer, especially since it is geared towards ministers.


----------



## JM (Feb 24, 2011)

More links:

The above illustrates what is now being taught on the subject of prayer, and the deplorable thing is that scarcely a voice is lifted in protest. To say that "human destinies may be changed and moulded by the will of man" is rank infidelity—that is the only proper term for it. Should any one challenge this classification, we would ask them whether they can find an infidel anywhere who would dissent from such a statement, and we are confident that such an one could not be found. To say that "God has ordained that human destinies may be changed and moulded by the will of man", is absolutely untrue. "Human destiny" is settled not by "the will of man," but by the will of God. That which determines human destiny is whether or not a man has been born again, for it is written, "Except a man be born again he cannot see the kingdom of God". And as to whose will, whether God’s or man’s, is responsible for the new birth is settled, unequivocally, by John 1:13—"Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but OF GOD". To say that "human destiny" may be changed by the will of man, is to make the creature’s will supreme, and that is, virtually, to dethrone God. But what saith the Scriptures? Let the Book answer: "The Lord killeth, and maketh alive: He bringeth down to the grave, and bringeth up. The Lord maketh poor, and maketh rich: He bringeth low, and lifteth up. He raiseth up the poor out of the dust, and lifteth up the beggar from the dunghill, to set them among princes, and to make them inherit the throne of glory" (1 Sam. 2:6-8).​ Link

47. A Discourse on Prayer


----------

